# IBS depresion.. everyday pain.



## simplelife (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello to everyone.I had 4 months ago a pain in my abdominal pain on right side with back pain low on right(it is like kidneys pain)and i went in Bulgaria to the doctors(ultrasound , Blood test , stool test and they said that everything is okay just helicobacter pilory in big levels i was on 2 antibiotics with another treatment i forgot it.However i get the antibiotics 14 days i was having a sickness aswell.Then i stop to have sicknes and everything but the pains on right side on abdominal and back pain low started to have everyday.This pain is scary me i thought that it is from the antibiotics i bought a probiotics and after 1-2 months i didnt see a solution so i go to my GP in Uk and she send me on xray/Ultrasound and blood test as well perfect again nothing for worried.Before i was having a kidneys stones 4mm but on UKs ultrasound they was gone(i have this pain for 2 3 years and i was thing that it is from the kidneys).I am afraid from seriously problem as a cancer or ulcerative colitis i get a consultation with ibs specialised doctor and he told me that this scared is problem and i need to be more relaxed but i have a Hypochondria and it is very hard to stop to think about this.My gp didnt want to send me on colonoscopy because i am 22 years old and she told me if i dont have blood on my stools or lost weight and my blood test is perfect she told me nothing to worried about but i still have this things.I was on died eated only potatoes and chicken and i was feeling better actually but i started to eat sandwiches again cuz i was late for job and this pain provocative when i am walking if i am at home or driving bike i am okay but when i start to walk is killing me is very strong.I thing that i will go for colonoscopy private or tomography.


----------

